# My new baby



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

My polish frizzle ) born this morning


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my, too adorable! Congrats! More pics pkease! Lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

so cute thanks for sharing.


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Just looked at the wing looks like a hen


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable.....


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, congratulations on your new sweet baby. Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

So cute. All this talk about frizzles Makes me wanna build a new coop.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Do it! Lol


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Do it! Lol


Hmmmm...I think the wife would kill me.


----------

